# beet pulp and a milk cow



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anyone here feed beet pulp in lieu of grain to your milk cow(s)? How does it do? Do you have to soak it for cattle like you do for horses?

Thanks.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

We fed beet pulp and alfalfa pellets to our milkers last summer. Beet pulp really isn't a good milk producer. It adds fiber but not protein. It's cheap and if you soak it, it can last for a long time comparatively but I wouldn't feed it just by itself.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I feed my Jerseys beet pulp, they each get a nice warm bucket morning and night. I give them about 3 cups of beet pulp and 3 cups of 16% dairy text all soaked with there vitamins. They love it! Especially in the winter, I like to think that they like having a warm meal, but I think it is just one of those things that I do because I think that they like it more than they care, lol


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. Just curious, is it necessary to soak it for cattle?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Our goats like it too in the winter. I'll soak it in hot water for them. This is in addition to their grain.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I have always been told that you have to soak beet pulp, but I know people that feed it dry. I would be worried about them eating it and it swelling in there tummies, that can not be good? I guess if you are only feeding a small amount it would not be a problem. I usually put really hot water on it and it is ready to be fed in about 30 minutes. The time it takes me to put out all the feed, clean stalls, and collect eggs, it is ready.


----------



## majic99 (Sep 7, 2004)

I feed beet pulp dry, i mix it with a her grain. I haven't had any problems


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

majic99 - how much do you give her dry???


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I used to milk for my vet's husband. He had a 80 cow dairy herd of show cows. He would feed his show heifers straight dry beet pulp to put a shine on them before showing. He had me feed them a 40 lb bag for about 8 heifers every day. Never hurt them.
When I used to feed it to my horses and goats, I would always feed it dry as long as they always had a ready source of fresh water. Never any problems.


----------



## majic99 (Sep 7, 2004)

i mix it with her feed about half and half, one feed scoop. She is about 9 months old


----------

